# Anyone know anything about this breeder?



## skullhead (Oct 18, 2007)

http://ultimatebluepitbulls.com/index.html

Any feedback good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont know if there a good breeder or not but the bouncer is ridiculous looking. i like hollywood and sledge though for the studs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Just another novice kennel with poorly-built American bullies. The structure on those dogs is horrendous, and the lack of health-screening would have me concerned.

ETA: The breeder's code of ethics is stickied in the General section, I suggest you read it.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

I cant believe some of the dogs on that site. GSD had it right there is alot of signs of bad breeding. heres my fav part of the site though...

*Question: WHAT EXERCISES DO YOU DO WITH YOUR DOGS TO MAKE THEM SO BIG?

Answer: NONE, ITS ALL IN THE BREEDING ! *


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> I cant believe some of the dogs on that site. GSD had it right there is alot of signs of bad breeding. heres my fav part of the site though...
> 
> *Question: WHAT EXERCISES DO YOU DO WITH YOUR DOGS TO MAKE THEM SO BIG?
> 
> Answer: NONE, ITS ALL IN THE BREEDING ! *


He prolly means genetics.... because a dogs size is really in genetics.... if you take a 100lb bully male to a 75 lb female... then you are not going to get a 50lb dog... unless the parents are "sloppy/fat" that is like this guy I know dog...

he bought a pup the father was 102lbs but he wasnt like my dogs that are all solid muscle... he was fat and sloppy looking... and the guy kept saying that his dog was going to be huge like his dad and this and that the dog is 9months a weighs about 50lbs....

the father was suppose to be a pit not a bully but he over feed him to be huge.... it is sad... i feel bad for the dog...

I have a picture of him and one of my Dom-P sons that weighs 103lbs and you could clearly see the difference that mine is nice and solid and his is sloppy...i will find it and post it up...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Some of thier females just look horrible................


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

I sent them an email asking why they stated they were breeding American pitbull terriers because the dogs didnt look like the true standard of the APBT and this is the responce...

Hey,
To make this short, no we did not cross our dogs with anything, I am full aware of the original style of pitbull, who are, in fact not like the UKC standard dogs either, so do you ask UKC standard breeders if they crossed their dogs with American staffordshires? yes they do, so are they a full blooded pit then? I would have to say no. 
This breed is evolving into several different breeds and I can see that happening soon, they will probably be clearly separated as different breeds. In my opinion, this has done wonders for this breed, I have owned traditional style pitbulls, Colby, Chinaman etc. I would not have another one like that, they are a vicious breed and the mixing of breeds had brought this dog to a level of sanity that makes it able to be a family pet. 
When i got my first Razors Edge dogs I felt like they were not pure, and i dont know what he did to make them the way they are but I like it, and that is all that matters to me. I buy and raise the type of dogs i like and as long as they have excellent temperaments I will continue to breed them, that is one of our main goals. We love our dogs just the way they are and we would not change a thing, if UKC pulls the paperwork on them for mixing, we will still breed these dogs, they are well loved all over the world and these bloodlines with the great personalities just might save them from extinction.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

okay..........................WTF


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

??? The old style dogs are viscious ???


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah you havent heard? those traditional pitbulls are just stone co9ld killers :hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

skullhead said:


> http://ultimatebluepitbulls.com/index.html
> 
> Any feedback good, bad or indifferent.


I don't have any knowledge of the breeder. I do, however, have an opinion or two about "breeders" who are trying to cash in on the blue pit fad. I myself would not seek out a blue dog for the simple fact that sooner or later blue pit bulls are going to be known for a lot of genetic and health issues. There is way too much demand for the "rare blue pit". If I were you and I was in the market for a pup I would purposely look for a dog that is not "blue". Not that I have any problem with them, they are beautiful but I would not encourage this latest fad that is ultimately going to lead to a bunch of blue dogs with a bunch of genetic problems. Any kind of over-breeding of any dog has always hurt that paticular breed sooner or later. I would not give these breeders a dime. The $ is all they are in it for and that deserves no respect if you ask me. I read a quote the other day by Howard Heinzl that went something like this - "If I start breeding for color, then I might as well call them Staffords because that's all they will be in a couple of generations". I'm sure that is not an exact quote but you get the point. If you really want a blue dog check out the shelters. I'm sure they are full of blue dogs or will be soon.:flush:
JMO!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

BlueDiva said:


> I sent them an email asking why they stated they were breeding American pitbull terriers because the dogs didnt look like the true standard of the APBT and this is the responce...
> 
> Hey,
> To make this short, no we did not cross our dogs with anything, I am full aware of the original style of pitbull, who are, in fact not like the UKC standard dogs either, so do you ask UKC standard breeders if they crossed their dogs with American staffordshires? yes they do, so are they a full blooded pit then? I would have to say no.
> ...


this is a reason i stay away from bullys and what people call XXL pit bulls. i dont care if these dogs are pure APBT they are a sad representation of what the breed is. keep a working dog a working dog.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> this is a reason i stay away from bullys and what people call XXL pit bulls. i dont care if these dogs are pure APBT they are a sad representation of what the breed is. keep a working dog a working dog.


I hear you. As long as people keep confusing them with the APBT then I will always express my digust with the whole thing. I like what the guy said about bullies becoming a seperate breed all together. I think they should be. If the breeders would just call them what they are then maybe the fad followers would eventually quit calling them pit bulls and the media would lose interest in our breed. Unfortunately bullies will probably become the next target of bsl and discrimination. Either way, I don't beleive bullies will ever have a good rep.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

*I somewhat agree!!!*

The only problem I have with that is the people that are enforcing bsl usually dont know, or dont care whether you call the dog a APBT, AST, ASBT, or American Bully. They see any dog with "pitbull" characterics or features as a pitbull, even if they dog isnt a pitbull. American Bullies are not going to be showed any type of special treatment by those that hate pitbulls. These people could care less what you call the dog. As you said, if people that are breeding or buying these dogs begin referring to them as American Bullies, then the name will catch on. From what I've seen so far, most people really dont care. The only people that are anal about the name are people that live on these pitbull forums, or the true APBT enthusiasts. I love the "original pitbull", but all things change. You have to remember, the pitbull didnt just create itself. Someone mixed two other "pure" dogs of a different breed, in order to create the pitbull. I just wish some of the people that spend so much time on these forums debating over the name, would devote as much time and energy writing legislature, or city council to fight bsl. That is the true problem!!!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

here's my opinion, i grew up in a house with standard apbt and also a amstaff so i have a great deal of respect and love for these breeds i have a major problem with breeding for simple aesthetics with no concern for health or performance, which seems to be the case with this breeder and many other bully breeders. i also have a problem with people and breeders referring to these dogs as apbt, apbt have enough problems without xxl pits being breed to look intimidating. with all that said i also have to say i have found some breeders and bully owners (ashbash for instance) who do know a lot about apbt and bullies and are being responsible about health checking and making it known that they are in fact two different types of dogs. if you want a bully than by all means get one but do the responsible thing and find a breeder who doesn't make claims of pure apbt blood and who does health screening and has dogs that aren't just huge dogs but ones that are fit and have great tempermants the last thing our breed needs is another new breed popping about from alot of careless breeders just looking to profit off the new dog fad.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

:goodpost: BullPunk77- I agree w/ you completely! :thumbsup: I love the bullies and the APBT! I also grew up around the APBT! My father use to breed them before this over population thing happened now he will do a breeding once in a blue moon... the last breeding he had was 3years ago.... he worked mostly w/ the bloodline Jeep and I think that is why it is my favorite pit line....

but anyways.... ultimate blue pits... I don't know anything about them.... but I don't know what they are talking about when they say game dogs are mean and aggressive.... because my dad has jeep dogs that have canine aggression but it isn't un-controllable... they only will get into a fight when the other dog starts something and that is what every dog does when it is pushed.... 

but I agree w/ everyone when they said that they need to stop claiming the bully pits.... but u also have to remember that media or non educated people on the breed will classify anything as a pit now.... I have seen a boxer be called a pitbull, a cane corso, a bully, an Amstaff, the staff bull terrier, a mastiff.... 

the problem I am having right now w/ the bullies is some of the breeders over breed! they will have like 10 litters a year! I guess you could consider me a "breeder" because I have had litters but I will only have a litter like once every 2-3years....I can't stand people who just produce litter after litter... Also people will breed there bullies when they have defects to them! I don't even understand that!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Marine1 said:


> I just wish some of the people that spend so much time on these forums debating over the name, would devote as much time and energy writing legislature, or city council to fight bsl. That is the true problem!!!


Well, you'll be happy to know that we do. As far as the name debate goes - One of the biggest reason for this BSL B.S. is the whole mistaken identity issue. Do you realize that if the victims, media, bsl advocates, politicians, etc. could actually bring themselves to properly identify a dog before they spout off then you would hardly ever hear the word "pit bull"? That coupled with the whole fad thing is, to me, the true problem...


----------



## FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS (Oct 27, 2007)

> I love the "original pitbull", but all things change. You have to remember, the pitbull didnt just create itself. Someone mixed two other "pure" dogs of a different breed, in order to create the pitbull. I just wish some of the people that spend so much time on these forums debating over the name, would devote as much time and energy writing legislature, or city council to fight bsl. That is the true problem!!!


This is my sentiment exactly. To me, bully describes the type of APBT that I like. However, I am well aware that the BULLY is taking a name and a shape of its own. Instead of showing disdain for blue coated dogs (as most old schoolers do), people should pay attention to all the "breeders" mixing dogs to produce the next freakishly short and wide bully dog. This is going to be the #1 source for a majority of the health issues and pound non-vancancies...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS said:


> This is my sentiment exactly. To me, bully describes the type of APBT that I like. However, I am well aware that the BULLY is taking a name and a shape of its own. Instead of showing disdain for blue coated dogs (as most old schoolers do), people should pay attention to all the "breeders" mixing dogs to produce the next freakishly short and wide bully dog. This is going to be the #1 source for a majority of the health issues and pound non-vancancies...


i agree with you. i have no problem with blue dogs, if it can work I'll take it lol. there are stil a handfull of blue dogs out there that are not bulleyed out and still perform well. the hung papers fiasco will never be solved. everyone is going to think that ALL bullys are mixed, or at least a bad representation of what the APBT is... except for bully lovers


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> I don't have any knowledge of the breeder. I do, however, have an opinion or two about "breeders" who are trying to cash in on the blue pit fad. I myself would not seek out a blue dog for the simple fact that sooner or later blue pit bulls are going to be known for a lot of genetic and health issues. There is way too much demand for the "rare blue pit". If I were you and I was in the market for a pup I would purposely look for a dog that is not "blue". Not that I have any problem with them, they are beautiful but I would not encourage this latest fad that is ultimately going to lead to a bunch of blue dogs with a bunch of genetic problems. Any kind of over-breeding of any dog has always hurt that paticular breed sooner or later. I would not give these breeders a dime. The $ is all they are in it for and that deserves no respect if you ask me. I read a quote the other day by Howard Heinzl that went something like this - "If I start breeding for color, then I might as well call them Staffords because that's all they will be in a couple of generations". I'm sure that is not an exact quote but you get the point. If you really want a blue dog check out the shelters. I'm sure they are full of blue dogs or will be soon.:flush:
> JMO!


I agree with what your saying. I believe that an APBT shouldnt be that huge....I have always said breeding consistently and always whether the dog is registered or not it to me is still considered a Backyard breeder. They have no consideration for the APBT just the Benjamins that it will bring them....


----------

